# My first knife



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2013)

So I got onto this forum to look for turning material since I am mainly a turner (I know, we all have our bad habits) and after an afternoon of looking at all the knives I remembered I had a blade someone gave to me as a gift years ago with the idea that I'd eventually finish it. Dug through all the boxes and found it and a chunk of cocobolo just the right size. Got the scales on and started shaping, learned my new favorite tool for that kind of work is a microplane (Don't ask what my wife said after she caught me using it) It think it turned out all right and I quick knocked together a display stand out of a chunk of antler and a slab of spalted maple I had laying around. Feel free to critique and offer suggestions. I'm sure I have a lot to learn yet.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2013)

That looks good to me. Nice looking stand too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 27, 2013)

Now I'm wondering what the knife would have looked like wearing that stand of spalted Maple?

You used a micro plane to shape the entire scale?
Think maybe some nickel pins instead of brass with the darker handle...but that is just being picky of me.





Scott (nicely finished) B


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, I have a couple hundred of those antler ends in a bucket, had to find something to do with them


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Now I'm wondering what the knife would have looked like wearing that stand of spalted Maple?
> 
> You used a micro plane to shape the entire scale?
> Think maybe some nickel pins instead of brass with the darker handle...but that is just being picky of me.
> ...



I used the spindle sander to bring the edges of the scales down to the blade but for putting the contours on I used the micro plane and then sanded, and sanded, and sanded some more. Yeah, nickel pins would look better but the brass ones were what the blade came with and being my fist knife I didn't know any different :) I've still got a ton of the maple so maybe on the next one......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2013)

Very Nice and well done. I would put the blade in front of the antler for the picture


----------



## Molokai (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice knife, if its your first you did a awesome job on the handle. Looks a little big but cant tell from the photo.
You are missing a photo from the top so i can tell more. This is my suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Nice knife, if its your first you did a awesome job on the handle. Looks a little big but cant tell from the photo.
> You are missing a photo from the top so i can tell more. This is my suggestion
> 
> View attachment 35898




Yes, the front doesn't taper in all that much but I've got big fat paws so it fits :) on the next one I'll probably ease it back further.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 27, 2013)

Beauty


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 27, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I have a couple hundred of those antler ends in a bucket, had to find something to do with them


 if you want to get rid of some of those antler ends let me know. Ohh and good job on the knife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 27, 2013)

Schroedc the handle is well done for your first knife. The cocobolo really has some nice figure and pops. You can also buy mercata pin material that matches the color of your wood or mosaic pins to really dress up the handle. Check them out.

Foot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 27, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, I have a couple hundred of those antler ends in a bucket, had to find something to do with them


 Cut them off short, center drill the base end the size of a candle, mount them on some wood and sell them for candle holder.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

Colin - great job. It's almost as addictive as turning ! I'd like to see some more photos if you get a chance


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful. Something I want to start doing.


----------

